
Ask HN: Can one make a tool that safely searches content of my browsing history? - studentrob
The more time I spend on the internet, the more I wish I could have a search tool that only searches pages I&#x27;ve visited.<p>I would even like to be able to search through Facebook content I&#x27;ve viewed.  And, of course, I&#x27;d want this to be done locally to increase privacy and speed.<p>Does anyone have a hack for this?<p>I see a plugin on Chrome called &quot;Full History Search&quot; [1].  I do not trust anything other than a fully open source tool<p>I understand that there are privacy concerns with this, since you could be storing data locally that is otherwise not public on the internet.<p>I wonder if it could be done in a safe way.  Thoughts?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;full-history-search&#x2F;finikongkpikdjdhfofcinijoidlikej?hl=en
======
AdmiralAsshat
_I wish I could have a search tool that only searches pages I 've visited_

To clarify: if you read an article on ArsTechnica, are you saying you only
want your search to include that _specific_ article on ArsTechnica that you
previously read, or the site ArsTechnica on the whole?

If you only want to search through your history (i.e. the former in the
above), the major browsers (Chrome, Firefox, etc.) have a built-in search bar
for your history file. You could use that to search only for pages that you've
previously visited.

